# Hay/Haylage & Straw Suppliers - Oldham



## Whoopit (4 December 2014)

Anyone know of decent straw in the Oldham area? The place I get mine from is super dusty and I now have a wheeze and cough from it so dread to think how the horses are managing!

I'm paying £25 for a large straw but it's not the best - the slices fall practically disintegrate when you move them and it's really dusty &#128532; The hays ok I guess but can't manage with straw that dusty.


----------



## madlady (4 December 2014)

Whereabouts in Oldham are you?  I get mine from Ripley's - we get the odd crappy bale where it's a bit dusty but on the whole we get good stuff.  In fact the last bale we got the horses seemed to prefer it to the haylege.


----------



## Annie B. (4 December 2014)

Sellers at Greenmount Bury, they sell large and small bales of hay and straw, shavings and feed. You can collect or they deliver 01204 884861.


----------



## Honey08 (4 December 2014)

Do they sell the big round bales of hay Annie B?


----------



## Annie B. (4 December 2014)

Yes, they have the large in and split on the yard and rebale if small bales needed.Edited to say they are a lovely family to deal with so don't have any worries ringing with enquires.


----------



## Honey08 (4 December 2014)

Thanks. Do you know what they charge and do you think they'd deliver as far as Saddleworth?  Is it good hay?  

Sorry for 20 questions!


----------



## Annie B. (4 December 2014)

They will have two or three types of hay call to check types, don't know the prices sorry I pick up small bales off them. They deliver to me 100 bales of straw at a time and I'm about 45 minutes away between Darwen and Bolton. Hope that helps, I know it sounds a bit vague but as I say just give them a call open everyday except Sunday


----------



## Honey08 (4 December 2014)

Thank you.


----------

